# House of the Damned. January 2014



## NakedEye (Jan 13, 2014)

Hidden away amongst the sweeping hills without even a road leading to it here we have House of the Damned. 
With only a few cows for company I spent 4 hours inside this little gem with enough things still inside to get a feel for how the person lived in such a small and cramped farmhouse. Remote, quiet yet wonderful....
From the stacks of receipts and shopping lists it appears that it was a lady who lived here before the house was abandoned for what ever reason, There was not even a loo or bathroom inside the house and no sign of one in any of the out houses which surround the courtyard to the rear of the house.

Hope you enjoy her as much i did...


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Very beautifully done mate, a pleasure to browse this set  cheers!


----------



## chazman (Jan 13, 2014)

very nice.and love the old paperwork


----------



## skankypants (Jan 13, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 13, 2014)

Wowser . Just superb!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cracking set and a great find!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Jan 13, 2014)

Love that second photo.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 13, 2014)

what a beautiful report..outstanding..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like it could have been a herdmans cottage,stunning place thanks for sharing.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice work James.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't wait to get over there later in the week!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 13, 2014)

You seem to have a knack of finding places like this, a stunning report. Thanks yet again.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 13, 2014)

Oooo another wowser of a place! Great shots there dude, cheers for posting them up!


----------



## barogerl (Jan 13, 2014)

*how can peoplelive like that*

Some very nice shots of the property, It is possioble the property was condemned by the local authority. Severa lproperties near where I used to live in Wales, had neither bathroom or proper toilets and were rated as unsuitable for human habitation by the council.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 13, 2014)

*Splendid!! *


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments guys and gals....she was a lovely find, always love these intimate little houses nestled away out of sight...and Ian, enjoy it on thursday and don't forget the scissors!!!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness these are beautiful! Small and cramped?...looks perfect size to me, and no road...heaven! So presumably there was a privy somewhere at some point though, she can't have crapped in the woods for years. And places get condemned as not fit for habitation for not having a bathroom?? Did not know that, how ridiculous..surely it's your choice if you want to wash in the sink? But fantastic photos, esp the hanging flower curtain lump things in the window and the telly wellie one thank you I really enjoyed that


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 14, 2014)

what an awesome place! love the punk headline heh


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 14, 2014)

Fantastic find beautifully shot. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, this is wonderful! Great location and excellent shots!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Shit the bed what a beautiful little gem.
Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, sadly places like this DO get condemned because of lack of sanitation. Naturally, there are no grants available to MAKE them habitable, and in due time, after abandonment, there is a good chance that the title to the place and the land will be assumed by the local authority - nice work if you can get it!

Beautiful introduction and a great set. Thank you


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 14, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Oh my goodness these are beautiful! Small and cramped?...looks perfect size to me, and no road...heaven! So presumably there was a privy somewhere at some point though, she can't have crapped in the woods for years. And places get condemned as not fit for habitation for not having a bathroom?? Did not know that, how ridiculous..surely it's your choice if you want to wash in the sink? But fantastic photos, esp the hanging flower curtain lump things in the window and the telly wellie one thank you I really enjoyed that



I imagine there was a road at some point or at least a track for horses decades ago. The lump thing hanging in the window was fascinating. Basically it is a hook with all the persons receipts, shopping lists etc hooked on over a couple of decades, I sat reading through some then carefully hooked them back on...the building itse;f is structurally quite good and could be renovated - if anyone actually knew it was there!
Once again cheers for the positive comments people


----------



## Froggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Seems such an intimate little place, wonderful photos.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 15, 2014)

I like this - great attention to detail and composition - nice one!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice selection of photos there


----------

